# Do you burn oil?



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

I received the letter from Pontaic about the unusual oil consumption. However, My GTO burns oil badly. I ad a quart about once every 2 weeks. Was wondering if anyone else experiences the same problem? This morning I dropped mine off at the dealer and they are going to analyze the oil consumption. :confused


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Your doing the right thing by going to the dealer. You don't list how many miles you drive in 2 weeks, so I'm assuming an average amuont like 300 miles per week. This would put you at 600 miles per quart which is way too much. 

I've had several LS1 cars and several LS2 cars and none of them used any oil.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i have to add about 1 and a half qts per oil change which i do every 5,000 miles


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Not a drop for me. 05 M6 with 12K miles


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

2006 with oil change every 5K and I have only ever added 1 QT between oil changes and I have 12K on it now.


----------



## Mr. Sinister (Nov 18, 2007)

is it burning it like smoking from the tailpipes or is the oil just disappearing? 

burning oil is a mechanical problem, if it just disappears, it's probably a running leak. either way, taking it to the dealer is a smart move.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Do you frequently use the engine (down shift) to slow the car from speeds that cause the engine speed to jump up in the 3000 ~ 5000 rpm range while slowing?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

No oil that I can see but I have not driven over a thousand miles yet.
I'll keep my eye on it though- the dearler visit is a wise move.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*oil use*

I have a 05 gto with about 12,000 miles on it, I change the oil very around 3 times a year. does not use up or burn a drop. If you are going through that much oil you better get your car to a dealer NOW


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

My 05 M-6 hasn't used a drop in almost 15K miles. Unless you're constantly flogging it, your engine has a problem. Actually, if an engine is constantly driven at high rpm and used to brake, it will begin to use oil. It's a sign of premature ageing. In my youth I had a Porsche I drove hard and went through two engines in two years.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Folks, LSx engines have a POS PCV valve, and if you don't have a catch can, AND coast a lot (highest vacuum) on your M6 car, regardless of rpms, the oil consumption might not be the engine faut's at all. The first order of business with ANY LSx engine is the installation of a catch can. I have an EE, which is a work of art, and maybe overkill, but I'm too particular about how my cars look. But any would do the job. 

Then, and only then, you can monitor the oil consumption with some degree of accuracy. My catch can catches quite a bit, and after compensating that, I have no oil consumption to speak of. Good luck.
JC


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

When I drive yes I do downshift. That is what Manual transmissions are for! Currently I am on a oil consumption test. After 1000 miles I have to bring the car in where they will analysis the oil consumption...


----------

